# y = je / i griega



## vivalapaz

Hi.  I've heard different ways to say various letters of the alphabet in Spanish that I haven't found in any dictionary or online here.  

Specifically, can anyone tell me if the letter "y" is referred to as "je" rather than "igriega" in Spain?  I have a CD produced by a Spaniard, and both of these names are given to the letter "y," and I'm trying to figure out if the "je" is common in Spain or other parts of the Spanish-speaking world when referring to the letter "y."  

"W" is also referred to as "uve doble" rather than the designation I'm used to hearing: "doble ve."  Again, I'd love to know where this is used.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Txiri

I've never EVER seen "y" called "je" or anything like that. Somebody way back noticed the Roman "i", (la i), and the fact that the Greeks used "y" to denote a similar sound, hence (la i griega). 

I can't imagine who would have come up with that, either. At least the_ i griega_ makes sense. 

"W", I have always heard as "uve doble" or "doble uve". 

I used to point out to Anglo students that in Spanish they saw it as a double "v", whereas we Anglos had seen it as a double "u". I'd never stopped to think about the "uve" before, since the vowel "u" is "la u". 

My two cents' worth.

Interesting question!


----------



## jsf_pp

im from latin america, and i´ve never listened /dze/ as "y" before. Its always called "y griega"


----------



## Lorenzito

Y = Ye or I griega
W = Doble U o Doble V, Uve Doble
ll = eye (eje) o dpble ele

And I don't know how many more, it depends on the region


----------



## nanel

Jamás he oído je a menos que te refieras a la G (ge - mismo sonido, distinta grafía). La Y es la I griega. W es uve doble para mí. He oído doble uve también, pero me parece bastante menos común. Me suena un poco raro, de hecho.

Sólo una pequeña corrección a Lorenzito. Es Elle, con LL, valga la redundancia.

ETA: Oh, ya lo entiendo ¿Estás pensando en el sonido "je" en inglés! En España nunca he oido a la Y llamada ye pero si Lorenzito dice que existe, pues existirá.


----------



## Roderich25

Hi!

y in Mexico call like sound  /ye/ in the word _ye_llow


----------



## Agró

*y**1**.** 1.     * f. Vigésima octava letra del abecedario español, y vigésima quinta del orden latino internacional, que representa un fonema consonántico palatal y sonoro. Su nombre es* i griega o ye*.


----------



## Veraz

Creo que en el parvulario enseñan a los niños el nombre de la letra de esa manera. Luego cuando son más mayores, ya dicen "i griega".


----------



## Nikkez

Ll = Doble ele, /elie/.
Y = /ie/; /je/, i griega.
Ch = Ceache, che.
W = Doble u, doble ve, doble uvé, uvé doble.


----------



## Agró

Nikkez said:


> Ll = Doble ele, /elie/. (elle /'eʎe/)
> Y = /ie/; /je/, i griega.
> Ch = Ceache, che.
> W = Doble u, doble ve, doble uvé, uvé doble. (uve doble)


----------



## Babiaorum

En España se dice i griega para la "y" y uve doble para la "w".

En cambio, en varios países  de habla hispana de América se usa más bien "ye" (o "je" as you say) y doble u o doble v.

Doble u es más frecuente en los países que tienen más influencia estadounidense, fundamentalmente México y Centroamérica, mientras que doble ve se usa más al sur.

Salvo quizás (no lo sé) en Chile, Argentina y Uruguay, creo en todos los demás países de hispanoamérica la "v" no se llama uve, como se dice en España, sino ve corta o ve chica.


----------



## Judica

You will hear those pronunciations in places which have heavy "Anglo" influences. 

Growing up in CA:

y = i griega 
w = uve doble
v = ve

When I moved to Arizona, I heard "doble u" and "doble ve". I figured it was some form of "spanglish".


----------



## honeyheart

Here in Argentina, we say:

y··> i griega (I've also heard "i" referred to as "i latina" in opposition to "i griega")
b··> be larga
v··> ve corta
w··> doble ve


----------



## vivalapaz

Thanks to all of you for the incredibly helpful information that I didn't find in any dictionary!  

Speaking of dictionaries, Agró, you quoted below from a dictionary that seems quite useful.  What source were you quoting? I'd love to use that resource.

Thanks again, 
Anita



Agró said:


> *y**1**.** 1.     * f. Vigésima octava letra del abecedario español, y vigésima quinta del orden latino internacional, que representa un fonema consonántico palatal y sonoro. Su nombre es* i griega o ye*.


----------



## Pinairun

vivalapaz said:


> Thanks to all of you for the incredibly helpful information that I didn't find in any dictionary!
> 
> Speaking of dictionaries, Agró, you quoted below from a dictionary that seems quite useful. What source were you quoting? I'd love to use that resource.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Anita


 
It's the _Diccionario de la Real Academia Española_ (DRAE)

Y =  Su nombre es _i griega_ o _ye_.
_W_ =  Su nombre es _uve doble, ve doble_ o _doble ve._
_ch = _Su nombre es _che_
_ll =  _Su nombre es _elle._

Saludos


----------



## User With No Name

La RAE sí dice desde 2010 que "ye" (y no "je", obviamente") es el nombre "recomendado" de la letra "y".

¿La gente ha comenzado a seguir esta recomendación? (A mí me da la impresión de que no, por lo general.)

También han decretado que "ch" y "ll" ya no son letras.

Si tuvieran ustedes que decirle a alguien cómo se deletrea el nombre del perro de John Steinbeck (Charley), ¿cómo lo harían?

¿"Ce, hache, a, erre, ele, e, i griega"?
¿"Che, a, erre, ele, e, ye"?

¿Alguna combinación de los dos?

Gracias.


----------



## jsvillar

Yo lo diría así: Ce, hache, a, erre, ele, e, i griega.


----------



## Aviador

jsvillar said:


> Yo lo diría así: Ce, hache, a, erre, ele, e, i griega.


Aquí se diría exactamente igual.
El nombre _ye_ para la letra _y_ no se usa aquí. Incluso, creo que prácticamente nadie entendería de qué se trata.


----------



## Forero

Suelo oír _i griega_ para la letra al deletrear una palabra ("_Arroyo_ se escribe con i griega mientras que _desarrollo_ se escribe con elle") pero _ye_ para matemáticas: "_y_ = sen(_x_)" = "Ye es igual al seno de equis."


----------



## Ciprianus

Se, hache, a, ere, ele, e, i griega
Desarrollo se escribe con erre y elie.
Cara se escribe con ere.


----------



## Aviador

Ciprianus said:


> ... Desarrollo se escribe con erre y elie.
> Cara se escribe con ere.


Es _elle_, Ciprianus, no _elie_.
La palabra _cara_, para mí, se escribe con _*erre*_, no con "ere". El nombre de esta letra es _erre_, aunque algunos, en mi opinión, de forma artificiosa la denominen "ere" cuando representa el fonema [ɾ] y _erre_ sólo cuando representa [r]. El DRAE pone lo siguiente:


> *erre1*
> *1. *f. Letra _r_ o dígrafo _rr_, y sonidos que representan.
> *erre doble, o doble erre*
> *1. *f. Dígrafo _rr._



La _Ortografía 2010_ de la RAE se refiere a esto en los siguientes términos:


----------



## Ciprianus

*ere*
1. f. Letra _r_ cuando representa el fonema consonántico vibrante simple, como en _ara, arena._
Real Academia Española ©

Calle se dice que se escribe con elie, no con eye.
Carro con erre.
Caro con ere.

En mi cuadra es así.


----------



## Aviador

Ciprianus said:


> ... Calle se dice que se escribe con elie, no con eye...


Ciprianus, ¿seguro de que llamas ELIE, con L+I, al dígrafo LL? El nombre de ese dígrafo es ELLE. Mira lo que pone el DRAE: _elle_.
Yo he oído que en Argentina en lugar de UTENSILIO, algunos dicen y escriben UTENSILLO, con LL en lugar de L+I. ¿No será la tuya una confusión semejante, pero inversa?

Respecto de tu cita de la entrada de _ere_ en el DRAE: hay evidentemente una contradicción con lo que la propia RAE afirma en su diccionario respecto de la palabra _erre_ y en esos párrafos de la _Ortografía 2010_ que yo cito en mi anterior intervención.


----------



## User With No Name

Gracias por las respuestas. Confirman lo que ya sospechaba.

También tenía la duda respecto a la "erre" o "ere". Por aquí me parece que la "r" se llama normalmente "errrrrrrrre".

Por acá hay un pueblo que se llama Kerrville. Si alguien me pregunta en español cómo se deletrea, ¿qué le debo responder? Para mí, sería "ka, e, erre doble, v corta, i, ele, ele, e".


----------



## Ciprianus

Si me dicen que es con erre doble yo lo escribiría Kerrrrville. 

Erre es ambiguo, con ere no hay confusión.


----------



## User With No Name

Ciprianus said:


> Si me dicen que es con erre doble yo lo escribiría Kerrrrville.


Sí, eso tiene sentido. Pero en la práctica, estoy casi seguro de que los hispanohablantes de por aquí dirían "erre doble". (No es mi primera lengua, claro. Por eso estoy preguntando.)


----------



## Aviador

Yo lo deletrearía como ka-e-erre-erre-uve-i-ele-ele-e.
La razón de decir _ele-ele_ es que, al tratarse de una palabra extranjera, no se tratan esas dos eles seguidas del dígrafo _elle_ que en nuestra lengua representa un sonido muy particular del español y sus alófonos.
Respecto de las dos erres seguidas, también.


----------



## Ciprianus

Aviador said:


> Ciprianus, ¿seguro de que llamas ELIE, con L+I, al dígrafo LL? El nombre de ese dígrafo es ELLE. Mira lo que pone el DRAE: _elle_.
> Yo he oído que en Argentina en lugar de UTENSILIO, algunos dicen y escriben UTENSILLO, con LL en lugar de L+I. ¿No será la tuya una confusión semejante, pero inversa?



No hay confusión, estamos hablando de sonidos, no de ortografía, de la misma manera que a veces decimos desarrolio en vez de desarroyo, para pronunciar elle decimos elie, no hay otra manera.
En realidad elle se podría pronunciar eye, pero eso no pasa nunca, el nombre de la letra pronunciado es elie.

En la primaría te enseñaban " ...jota, ka, ele, elie, eme...o, pe, ku, ere, erre, ese..."


----------



## Ciprianus

Aviador said:


> Yo lo deletrearía como ka-e-erre-erre-uve-i-ele-ele-e.



Podrías decir "ka-e-ere-ere-..." y nadie se confundiría, ni siquiera yo.


----------



## User With No Name

Aviador said:


> al tratarse de una palabra extranjera


Esa es parte del "problema" también. En mi experiencia, son precisamente las palabras extranjeras que uno tiene que deletrear con más frecuencia. Si te llamas "Esteban", nadie te va a preguntar cómo se deletrea. Pero si te llamas "Stephen" y trabajas en un ambiente de habla española, vas a pasar mucho tiempo diciendo "ese, te, e, pe, hache, e, ene".


----------



## Ciprianus

En la  práctica es más complicado que eso, hay que decir "ese de Susana, te de Tomás, e de Estados Unidos..."


----------



## User With No Name

Ciprianus said:


> En la práctica es más complicado que eso, hay que decir "ese de Susana, te de Tomás, e de Estados Unidos..."




También se puede decir "aquí lo tengo escrito en este papelito". Es la mejor solución. Lo sé por experiencia.


----------



## Aviador

Ciprianus said:


> En la  práctica es más complicado que eso, hay que decir "ese de Susana, te de Tomás, e de Estados Unidos..."


O el infalible alfabeto fonético OACI que usamos en aviación, el mismo en cualquier lengua, pronunciado: alfa, bravo, charly, delta, eco, foxtrot, golf...

Stephen  =  sierra-tango-eco-papa-jotel-eco-november


----------



## jsvillar

Aquí el alfabeto fonético suena raro. Se entiende, pero sólo lo usan los pilotos y, en una versión modificada y españolizada para no tener palabras raras, los teleoperadores.
Las provincias y ciudades de España vienen muy bien:
Stephen: Sevilla Toledo España,pelota Huesca España Navarra.


----------



## Amapolas

Ciprianus said:


> No hay confusión, estamos hablando de sonidos, no de ortografía, de la misma manera que a veces decimos desarrolio en vez de desarroyo, para pronunciar elle decimos elie, no hay otra manera.
> En realidad elle se podría pronunciar eye, pero eso no pasa nunca, el nombre de la letra pronunciado es elie.
> 
> En la primaría te enseñaban " ...jota, ka, ele, elie, eme...o, pe, ku, ere, erre, ese..."



Ciprianus, no es _elie_.

Lo que vos querés decir, es un sonido conocido como palatal aproximativa lateral, que en fonética se representa /ʎ/. En el Río de la Plata, la palabra "llanto", por dar un ejemplo, la pronunciamos /ʃanto/ o /ʒanto/. En Misiones, la pronunciación habitual es /ʎanto/, que es esa "elle" que pronunciaba la maestra en los grados inferiores cuando nos daba un dicatado, para que no la confundiérmos con la y griega. En algunos lugares del NOA la suelen pronunciar como en España, tanto a la ll como a la y.

Edit: Para más datos, buscá "llanto" en el diccionario de la casa, y vas a ver que te ofrecen tres pronunciaciones, y ninguna es /lianto/.

A mí también en primer grado me enseñaron el alfabeto repitiendo "ere, erre, ese..." pero esto también era un truquito de la maestra para que pescáramos que la pronunciación diferería entre la r simple y la doble. Lo normal y habitual es llamarla erre, salvo para fines específicos, cuando querés marcar la diferencia entre una y otra.


----------



## Ciprianus

Bloodsun said:


> Creo que alguna vez alguien me dijo que en realidad no era "erre", sino "ere", pero no le hice caso alguno. Y sigo sin hacer caso. También alguna maestra me dijo que no era "doble ele", sino "elie", pero tampoco le hice caso



La doble erre como letra del abecedario


El expresidente Arturo Frondizi, hizo de la "elie" su sello personal:
Frondizi "veinte miliones" - Google Search


----------

